# Spieletest - Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit-Test: Schnelle und kompromisslose Oldschool-Rennaction



## SebastianStange (9. November 2010)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,798353


----------



## Kleo (9. November 2010)

Informativer Test. Schade, ich hatte mich sehr auf das Spiel gefreut, da Need for Speed III: Hot Pursuit immer noch einen Riesenspaß im Netzwerk bereitet. Aber die Sache mit den nicht abstellbaren Kamerafahrten geht überhaupt nicht. Als das in den Trailern gezeigt wurde, hatte ich bereits das Gefühl, jeden Moment einen epileptischen Anfall zu bekommen. Ich ging aber davon aus, dass die hektischen Bildwechsel speziell für den Trailer zusammengeschnitten worden waren. Aber als nicht abstellbares Spielelement? Ich möchte in einem Rennspiel mit meinem Auto auf einer Strecke fahren und zwar durchgehend und nicht alle fünf Sekunden dem Spielfluss entrissen werden, nur um ein paar sinnlose Zahlen, Kommentare oder Effekte aufblitzen zu sehen. Tja, dann werde ich wohl weiter beim Ur-Hot Pursuit von 1998 bleiben.


----------



## HOTBLACK (9. November 2010)

Freude Freude. Nächstes Wochenende ist erstmal Nfs und Apache Time. Würd mir noch nen NoHud Button zum Cruisen wünschen. Ausserdem hätte ich statt nen Foto- lieber nen Replaymodus. Egal, ich geh jetzt erstmal ne Woche in meine Tiefschlafkammer...


----------



## Shadow744 (9. November 2010)

Kleo schrieb:


> Informativer Test. Schade, ich hatte mich sehr auf das Spiel gefreut, da Need for Speed III: Hot Pursuit immer noch einen Riesenspaß im Netzwerk bereitet. Aber die Sache mit den nicht abstellbaren Kamerafahrten geht überhaupt nicht. Als das in den Trailern gezeigt wurde, hatte ich bereits das Gefühl, jeden Moment einen epileptischen Anfall zu bekommen. Ich ging aber davon aus, dass die hektischen Bildwechsel speziell für den Trailer zusammengeschnitten worden waren. Aber als nicht abstellbares Spielelement? Ich möchte in einem Rennspiel mit meinem Auto auf einer Strecke fahren und zwar durchgehend und nicht alle fünf Sekunden dem Spielfluss entrissen werden, nur um ein paar sinnlose Zahlen, Kommentare oder Effekte aufblitzen zu sehen.


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.
Vollste Zustimmung meinerseits.


----------



## leckmuschel (9. November 2010)

war abzusehen.
die fahrzeuge sehen stinkig nach konsole aus, dünn und wenig detailreich, farblich sehr bunt und billige reflektionen.
die idee an dem game mag nicht schlecht sein, aber das game sieht mir zu sehr nach konsole aus.


----------



## Raubhamster (9. November 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie es mit dem "Xbox Controller für Windows"-Support aussieht?
Im Test stand was von wegen Controllersticks würden nicht funktionieren.
Und kann man wirklich alle Menüs von Anfang bis Ende damit bedienen,
und werden die Tastensymbole angezeigt? 
Danke!


----------



## SebastianStange (9. November 2010)

Raubhamster schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie es mit dem "Xbox Controller für Windows"-Support aussieht?
> Im Test stand was von wegen Controllersticks würden nicht funktionieren.
> Und kann man wirklich alle Menüs von Anfang bis Ende damit bedienen,
> und werden die Tastensymbole angezeigt?
> Danke!


Xbox-Controller funktioniert wunderbar. Allerdings funktionieren die Analogsticks nicht, um durch die Menüs zu schalten. Wieso auch immer. Dann muss das eher unpräzise Digipad herhalten.
Keine Sorge, die Analogsticks funktionieren in den Rennen wunderbar.

Tastensymbole werden auf den Xbox-Controller angepasst.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. November 2010)

_*"Lieblose PC-Umsetzung*
 Zwar ist die Technik der PC-Fassung 
prima gelungen, Interface und Steuerung wurden aber nur lieblos an den 
PC angepasst. Die Tastaturbelegung unserer Testversion bot standardmäßig
 A und Z für Gas und Bremse an. Peinlich! Und generell raten wir 
dringend zum Gamepad. Doch selbst damit sind die Events auf der 
Übersichtskarte nur ungenau anwählbar. Wie kommen Sie an ein Icon rechts
 oben, wenn Sie nur vier Pfeiltasten nutzen können. Trotz 
angeschlossenem Gamepad können Sie hierzu nicht den Analogstick nutzen. 
Auf der PS3 funktioniert immerhin das. Alles in allem: Ein echtes 
Ärgernis. Gut, dass nur die Menüs darunter leiden und die Rennaction mit
 Pad gut steuerbar ist."_


Da wird einem jetzt auch klar, warum es keine PC Demo gab. Damit den Leuten das nicht im Vorfeld auffällt und die Vorbestellungen storniert werden.


----------



## Raubhamster (9. November 2010)

SebastianStange schrieb:


> Raubhamster schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Kann mir jemand sagen wie es mit dem "Xbox Controller für Windows"-Support aussieht?
> ...


Vielen Dank für diese Info! Vielleicht werden die Analogsticks noch in die Menüs reingepatcht.


----------



## SebastianStange (9. November 2010)

Raubhamster schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für diese Info! Vielleicht werden die Analogsticks noch in die Menüs reingepatcht.


Das ist natürlich die Frage. Unsere Testversion war ein Master von Mitte Oktober. Mit etwas Glück ist die Verkaufsversion davon nicht betroffen. Wir fanden es dennoch erwähnenswert, schließlich gab es die volle Testfreigabe für die gespielte Fassung, die abgesehen vom Interface einen absolut fertigen Eindruck machte.

Cheers,
Sebastian


----------



## Homeboy25 (9. November 2010)

Also Punkt 1: Pro - Die stimmige Spielwelt

ist mein grösster negativ Punkt, da es nur mit leitplanken abgesperrte High Speed Strecken sind.

Ich hätte mir ein richtige Strassennetz gewünscht, wo man auch gegenstände umfahren kann um somit die Verfolger abzuhänden.
Polizei Verfolgungen spielen sich ja meist auch auf normalen Strassen in Städten wieder und das fehlt mir halt.
ein richtige Katz und Maus Spiel, wo man sich auch mal verstecken kann.
(so most wanted mässig etc.)

desweiteren könnte die schadenphysik ruhig besser sein. mehr zerstörbare teile am auto, kratzer, beulen etc !

das wäre mein wunsch für ein geniales NFS Hot Pursuit, den nohne Autolog wäre es sonst schnell langweilig nur autolog rettet alles, ABER
sobald cheater und trainer user das spiel betreten, ist Autolog und Hot PRusuit wahrscheinlich nur noch frustrierent, weil man dann umöglichen Zeiten hinterher jagd.

ich hoffe EA hat sich bei autolog auch dafür was ausgedacht, diese leute zu indentifieren und zu bannen.

Wenn nicht , armes Hot Pursuit !


----------



## Ja3germe1ster (9. November 2010)

Erstmal alle etwas beruhigen 
Da die Tests jetzt drausen sind haben sie noch 9 Tage Zeit um einen kleinen und wirkungsvollen Patch raus zu bringen, indem man z.B. die Kammerafahrten deaktiviert und besonders die Tastaturbelegungsfehler behebt. Und dann ist es für eine NFS Fan genau das richtige


----------



## Homeboy25 (9. November 2010)

ich les nix von lenkradunterstützung für PC ?!

mich nervt das wenn ki in eine strassensperre fährt das derdann respawned wird, weil in der zeit habe ich ioft gedreht und das auto als ziel ausgemacht.
danne wurde er hinter mir also ein ganzes stückweiter vorne respawned und weg war er.
das ist der grösste quatsch.


----------



## john1231 (9. November 2010)

yep, lenkradunterstützung würde mich auch interessieren, ohne wirs nicht gekauft.
(habe das ferrari f430)


----------



## Blue_Ace (10. November 2010)

Würde gerne wissen welche Inet Leitung für reibungslosen Onlinespaß nötig wäre. Angeblich ist eine 512 kbit/sVerbindung ein muss. Richtig oder funktioniert auch eine 384 kbit/sLeitung?


----------



## SebastianStange (10. November 2010)

john1231 schrieb:


> yep, lenkradunterstützung würde mich auch interessieren, ohne wirs nicht gekauft.
> (habe das ferrari f430)


Habe gerade mal ein Logitech Driving Force GT angeschlossen. Funktioniert. Auch mit Force Feedback. Allerdings ist das Spiel für Lenkräder eher ungeeignet, da es keine Cockpitperspektive gibt. Es stehen zur Auswahl: Ego-Persp., Motorhauben-Ansicht und Außenansicht.

Obendrein ist der Spielverlauf sehr actionreich und hektisch. Da empfinde ich ein Lenkrad als zu langsam, um schnell zu reagieren. (Einmal durchkurbeln dauert halt länger als nen Stick von rechts nach links zu drücken.)

Cheers,
Sebastian


----------



## thoner79 (10. November 2010)

guter informativer Test..... 

bei einem Punkt bin ich allerdings doch skeptisch.  

"*Keine große Herausforderung*
Kaum eines der Rennen ist wirklich schwierig."

Sollte hier nicht  bedacht werden, dass so ein Spiel nicht nur für Redakteure entwickelt wird, zu deren Aufgaben es u.a. zählt Unmengen an Rennspielen zu testen, sondern auch für Neueinsteiger und Gelegenheitsspieler von Rennspielen wie mich. soll jetzt kein Vorwurf oder Kritik sein, aber ich frag mich sowieso, ob eine Aussage über den Schwierigkeitsgrad eines Spiels von einem Redakteur überhaupt objektiv sein kann? (siehe z.B. auch Zeitangaben bei Action Titeln)

Und bei Rennspielen finde ich es persönlich schlimmer, wenn ich diverse Rennen 20-30 mal fahren muss um sie zu schaffen, als dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad moderater ausfällt und ich ohne große Frustmomente die einzelnen Rennen absolvieren kann.......
aber dass is halt nur meine persönliche Meinung......


----------



## SebastianStange (10. November 2010)

thoner79 schrieb:


> guter informativer Test.....
> 
> bei einem Punkt bin ich allerdings doch skeptisch.
> 
> ...


In dem Fall ist es echt ein wenig zu einfach, glaub uns. 
Und ist es nicht auch irgendwie motivierend, das Ziel schon vor Augen zu sehen, und dann doch nicht auf Bronze zu kommen? Dann weiß man, dass man es fast geschafft hat und nur noch ein klein wenig besser sein muss. Bei Hot Pursuit bau ich Mist und denke mir "Naja, dann halt doch nur Bronze" und manchmal wird es dank Gummiband-KI am Ende vielleicht doch Gold. Das ist doch fad - auch wenn es bei dem actionlastigen Gameplay wohl besser so ist. Aufgrund der chaotischen Spielverlaufs könnten knackigere Zielvorgaben tatsächlich schnell frustrieren.

Interessantes Thema übrgens. Was bevorzugt ihr denn so? 

Cheers,
Sebastian


----------



## john1231 (10. November 2010)

SebastianStange schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal ein Logitech Driving Force GT angeschlossen. Funktioniert. Auch mit Force Feedback. Allerdings ist das Spiel für Lenkräder eher ungeeignet, da es keine Cockpitperspektive gibt. Es stehen zur Auswahl: Ego-Persp., Motorhauben-Ansicht und Außenansicht.
> 
> Obendrein ist der Spielverlauf sehr actionreich und hektisch. Da empfinde ich ein Lenkrad als zu langsam, um schnell zu reagieren. (Einmal durchkurbeln dauert halt länger als nen Stick von rechts nach links zu drücken.)
> 
> ...


danke für die info, da habt ihr aber ein ziemlich mächtiges lenkrad - das f430 ist eh mehr ein arcade lenkrad und lässt sich  nur um ca. 120° kurbeln, insofern würds passen.


----------



## PrOpLaYeR (10. November 2010)

Ich sage jetzt mal wie ich das empfinde, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich gesteinigt werde...
Für mich ist es eines der schlechtesten Spiele von NFS. Ich finde den Spielverlauf unglaublich langweilig und eintönig, hauptsächlich wegen dem nicht vorhandenen Schwierigkeitsgrad und der faden Kulisse um die Strecken.
Die Grafik bekommt ja teilweise schon NFS Most Wanted hin, welches für mich immernoch das beste NFS ist und dieses dämliche rumgeremple und Gegner-als-Leitplanken-in-Kurven-Genutze ohne irgendwelche Strafen oder Einbußen kombiniert mit dem Lahmarsch-Fahrstil der KI ist schlicht und einfach anspruchslos. Da ist NFS Shift schon ein anderes Kaliber.
Dass ein Rennspiel heutzutage auch noch keine Cockpitperspektive hat ist für mich unzeitgemäß.
Und dass man, wenn man einen Cop spielt auch noch einen halben epileptischen Anfall bekommt weil alles teilweise zu übertrieben im Blaulicht flackert, nervt mich etwas. Ich jedenfalls bin froh es nicht gekauft zu haben, denn mehr als 30% Spielspaß sind das für mich nicht.
Sorry aber meiner Meinung nach soll Criterion bei Burnout bleiben.
Wie gesagt das ist meine Meinung und viele werden das nicht so sehen, aber dafür haben wir ja die Meinungsfreiheit


----------



## PrOpLaYeR (10. November 2010)

Ach ja...ich spreche jetzt von der Xbox-Version, deren Vorabmuster ich testen durfte. Aber die wird ja wohl 1:1 gleich sein mit der PC-Version...


----------



## Arhey (11. November 2010)

Wie ich das bis jetzt sehe, haben sich meine Befürchtungen bewahrheitet.
Wiedermal ein Flop.

Aber gut die Trailer haben mich schon drauf vorbereitet.


----------



## PrinzPillemann (16. November 2010)

Arhey schrieb:


> Wie ich das bis jetzt sehe, haben sich meine Befürchtungen bewahrheitet.
> Wiedermal ein Flop.
> 
> Aber gut die Trailer haben mich schon drauf vorbereitet.


Hmm... ab 90% ausreichend... ab 95% befriedigend... ab 98% gut ab 99% sehr gut... ein 82%-iger Flop. Ich lach mich kaputt.


----------



## Nosi11 (17. November 2010)

über diese wertung kann man ja nur wieder schmunzeln! hahaha!
das spiel ist scheiße aber man kann pause drücken und fotos machen, hahahahahaha, das verdient 82%.
ich hoffe nur es geht bei den lesern von pcgames wirklich keiner mehr nach der zahl am schluss.
mit 12 hat mir wrestling gefallen, aber pitstop 2 auch. ist heute nicht mehr ganz so. 

sicher macht so ein spiel mal ne stunde spaß. aber wann rafft ihr endlich mal dass ihr leuten damit ne kaufempfehlung ausspricht. es will doch keiner wissen ob das spiel euch bei eurem 5 minuten-test spaß gemacht hat. denn von langzeitspaß ist selbst bei diesem "positiven" test nichts zu erkennen.


----------



## AniSkywalker78 (17. November 2010)

"Lieblose PC-Umsetzung
Zwar ist die Technik der PC-Fassung prima gelungen, Interface und Steuerung wurden aber nur lieblos an den PC angepasst."[...]

Das erklärt warum es keine Demo für den PC gab... naja vielleicht ist es in irgendeinem X-Mas-Deal günstig zu haben, sonst warte ich lieber noch etwas länger mit dem Kauf, zum Vollpreis kommt es mir jedenfalls nicht auf den Rechenknecht.


----------



## PrinzPillemann (17. November 2010)

Ich kauf das Ding nur, wenn es bei STEAM erscheint.


----------



## thoner79 (17. November 2010)

Nosi11 schrieb:


> über diese wertung kann man ja nur wieder schmunzeln! hahaha!
> das spiel ist scheiße aber man kann pause drücken und fotos machen, hahahahahaha, das verdient 82%.
> ich hoffe nur es geht bei den lesern von pcgames wirklich keiner mehr nach der zahl am schluss.
> mit 12 hat mir wrestling gefallen, aber pitstop 2 auch. ist heute nicht mehr ganz so.
> ...


Alles klar, Spiel is noch nicht mal erschienen, aber du weisst natürlich schon dass es "Scheiße" is. 
Über Forentrolle wie dich kann man ja nur wieder schmunzeln.  hahaha!

kleiner Tipp, schau dir mal die Wertungen auf den anderen Seiten an, da kannst heute und die nächsten Tage in sämtlichen Foren rum trollen bis dir schwindelig ist, denn verglichen mit diesen Wertungen ist die Wertung von PCG noch eine der Schlechteren....


----------



## Lurelein (17. November 2010)

Ein Flop mit 82%=? Frag mich wo manche Leute Dummheit zum Frühstück futtern. Ich finde es nach Most Wanted und HP2 den besten NFS Teil. 
Die Cop jagten machen echt fun, vorallem wenn man es mit Kumpels zockt.

Aber die Generation CoD BO ist wahrscheinlich selbst mit diesem Arcade Racer überfordert.


----------



## Mandavar (17. November 2010)

PrOpLaYeR schrieb:


> Ach ja...ich spreche jetzt von der Xbox-Version, deren Vorabmuster ich testen durfte. Aber die wird ja wohl 1:1 gleich sein mit der PC-Version...



Die Xbox-Version ist grafisch wesentlich schlechter als die PC-Variante.  KEIN Multiplatform-Spiel ist heute mehr 1:1 gleich auf Konsolen und PC, weil die Konsolen die Leistung eines PC's von vor 3-4 Jahren haben. Ich habe auf der Gamescom die XBox und die PC Variante gespielt. Riesen Unterschiede, zumindest grafisch.


----------



## Vordack (17. November 2010)

Also bei dem Test sind mir zu viele Punkte die mich zweifeln lassen. Da warte ich lieber bis es irgendwo günstiger ist (wenn bis dahin nix besseres draussen ist).

Obwohl, das eigentlich wichtige finde ich ist der MP-Part, und da können einem Gummi-Band KI und zu einfache Rennen egal sein.

Mal schauen was die ersten User sagen die das Spiel online zocken (das geht doch oder)?


----------



## Rabowke (17. November 2010)

SebastianStange schrieb:


> Raubhamster schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Kann mir jemand sagen wie es mit dem "Xbox Controller für Windows"-Support aussieht?
> ...


   
Wählt jemand wirklich mit Analogsticks durch die Menüs?  

Also man muss schon ein großer Grobmotoriker sein, wenn man sich mit dem Digipad des 360 Controllers "verklickt". 

Werd mir NfS:HP mal für die 360 anschauen, schauen wir mal ... erstmal hab ich mir jetzt Prototype & Ass. Creed II bestellt, für 20 Pfund. Das reicht erstmal bis ins 1. Quartal 2011.


----------



## Scorpion3579 (17. November 2010)

Hab das Spiel, aber bei mir läuft es überhaupt nicht flüssig!
kann mir jemand sagen an was das liegt und wie es flüssig laufen würde???


----------



## Rabowke (17. November 2010)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wählt jemand wirklich mit Analogsticks durch die Menüs?


selffail³

Ich hab die beiden Sticks durcheinander gebracht ... das ist wirklich total dämlich, das nur das untere Kreuz eine Navigation erlaubt.

Sorry Sebastian ... lang nicht mehr gespielt und ein Gamepad in der Hand gehabt!    :>


----------



## quasequase (17. November 2010)

SebastianStange schrieb:


> john1231 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > yep, lenkradunterstützung würde mich auch interessieren, ohne wirs nicht gekauft.
> ...


   sorry für die oberdoofe frage aber ich kriegs einfach nicht hin... ich hatte auch schon bei NFS Undercover probleme.. wie stell ich das den ein? ich habe einfach mal mein Logitech Driving Force GT angeschlossen und spiel gestartet, dann kommt die ganze zeit die meldung dass mein controller noch nicht konfiguriert ist, also gehe ich in die einstellungen und will das steuerrad konfigurieren... aber sobald ich auf zuweisen klicke wählt der immer das gleiche aus.. keine ahnung welche taste...

muss ich das alles über den logitech profiler einstellen? wärst du so nett und könntest mir das erklären?

wäre super!


----------



## groening (18. November 2010)

Kein Antialiasing? Wahnsinn! Ansonsten will ich nur noch ein Kommentar zu dem Spiel abgeben  " Gähn "


----------



## rotskippy (18. November 2010)

Für mich ist das Spiel eh gestorben als bekannt wurde dass für den PC keine DEMO erscheint.


Und Tschüß -.-


----------



## Fezzo (18. November 2010)

Artikel liest sich wie ne Werbung für NFS. "Herrlich detailreiche Modelle", " eine unglaublich brutale und beeindruckende Erfahrung", "schrecklich unterhaltsam"....was soll dieser euphorische Sprech in dem Artikel? Furchtbar!


----------



## Arhey (18. November 2010)

Naja man konnte bereits in den Trailern sehen wie "toll" das Spiel wird.
Dabei ist die Grafik schlechter, als erwartet. (kein AA)


----------



## Knud35 (18. November 2010)

Habe das Spiel jetzt als PC-Version und kann nur sagen , das ich so einen schlechten Release noch nicht erlebt habe . Bei den meisten läuft das Spiel überhaupt nicht und ich werde im Online-Modus immer von den Servern gekickt , weil meine Performance anangeblich zu langsam ist . 
Ich kann diesen Test bisher leider noch nicht nach vollziehen .
Schade !


----------



## svd (18. November 2010)

Okay, sehr viel hab ich bisher noch nicht gespielt, nur SP.

Naja. Mal sehen, ob es besser wird, hehe.

Grafisch finde ich es okay.  Aber "Shift" behält, mMn, den Titel des schönsten NFS noch für eine ganze Weile.
Das fehlende Antialiasing macht sich besonders im Showroom bemerkbar, etwa bei den Türen, sorgen aber für das Oldschool-und Nostalgie Feeling, da sie mich frappierend an die hochdetaillierten Modelle des NFS3/4 Modders Egelkraut erinnern. 

Spielerisch stören mich die bisher befahrenen Strecken.
So laufen momentan alle Rennen nach dem selben Schema ab. Nach dem Start stur Vollgas fahren und so wenig wie möglich lenken, damit die Geschwindigkeit ja nicht abnimmt. Früher oder später komm ich an zwei Arten von Kurven vorbei. Die "leichte" Kurve kratze ich noch locker, wiederholt sanft in die entsprechende Richtung lenkend.
In schärferen Kurven stipsele ich kurz die Handbremse an, was einen "Burnout-Drift" auslöst (die mich in "Paradise" schon tierisch genervt haben). Habe ich das zur rechten Zeit gemacht, rutscht der Wagen praktisch alleine ums Eck.

Durch die seltsame KI bleibt das Fahrerfeld dicht zusammen, was an und für sich ja spaßig ist. Trotzdem hab ich nie das Gefühl, mich fahrerisch mit den Computergegnern zu messen. 
Es ist nicht wie in, zB "Brennender Asphalt", wo die Wagen einer Klasse relativ ausgeglichen sind und die Schwierigkeit, den Gegnern davonzufahren bzw. wieder sie einzuholen, darin liegt, deine Fahrt stets zu optimieren.
Mir kommt's noch so vor, als würde ich in einem "abgekarteten" Rennen fahren. Ob ich Erster werde, hängt hauptsächlich vom Zufall ab, oder ob ich den Nitro im richtigern Moment gezündet habe...

Da wären wir auch schon bei den, in den Wagen verbauten, Extras. Nitro finde völlig ich in Ordnung. 
Aber auf Spielereien wie das EMP Dingens könnte ich persönlich, verzichten, bzw. hätte mir gewünscht, diese Teile im Spielmenü optional abstellen zu können.
"Mario Kart" (egal welches System) ist vielleicht der beste und lustigste Funracer der existiert.
Aber ein "Mario Kart mit Lizenzwagen" finde ich nur blöd (s. NFS World). Nicht zuletzt, weil damit wieder ein Zufallsfaktor das Rennende bestimmen könnte...

Bleibt noch die Musik. Ich zitiere Andy aus "Little Britain": "Ich find's scheiße..." 
Instrumentalen Stücken hätte ich auf jeden Fall den Vorzug gegeben. Sogar MIDI Musik mit dem dynamischen iMuse(tm). Also, mich nervt's, wenn jemand zu singen anfängt. Pech, muss ich die Mucke halt leiser machen.

Okay, gleich mal den MP testen...


----------



## Kleo (18. November 2010)

@svd: Danke, war ein sehr anschaulicher Erfahrungsbericht.


----------



## Vega86 (19. November 2010)

Also ich habe mir das Spiel heute geholt und kurz den SP angetestet, der wie svd schon schreibt nicht sehr herrausfordernd zu sein scheint. Jedoch alle rennen mit ner gold medallie benötigt dann doch etwas Übung.
Die meiste Zeit hab ich heute im MP verbracht und der rockt einfach nur...kompromislose action. Es macht einfach extrem viel spaß seinen Freunden die Nagelbretter vor den kopf zu knallen usw.
Es ist sich keine Simulation aber das versucht es auch garnicht zu sein. Wer realistisches Fahrgefühl sucht is hier falsch.

Jedoch war ich von der Steuerung überrascht, denn die Funktioniert einwandfrei mit meinem Xbox360 pad und performance oder start probleme hatte ich bisher keine. Bei mir läuft es einwandfrei und daher kann ich nur sagen ab ans Steuer und Vollgas!


----------



## TomMarley (19. November 2010)

Kein AA und kein AF ... find ich schwach ! Auch per Treiber nicht zu aktivieren , zuministens bei mir nicht . ( GTX 460 )


----------



## Vega86 (19. November 2010)

Das Argument kann ich verstehen aber du solltest das Spiel mal in Bewegung sehen...es sieht echt genial aus, auch wenn die umgebung an manchen Teilen etwas kantig wirkt. Aber bei der hohen Geschwindigkeit mit der man unterwegs ist, macht das kaum was aus, finde ich.


----------



## sebastian1974 (19. November 2010)

"Trotz angeschlossenem Xbox-360-Gamepad können Sie hierzu nicht den Analogstick nutzen, sondern sind auf das klapperige Digipad angewiesen." (Stange)
Diese Aussage ist ein Witz, da hat der werte Tester wohl allg. sehr oberflächlich gearbeitet...Für Sebastian Stange zum Mitschreiben: Man gehe in das Optionsmenü - Steuerung - und ändere kinderleicht die Belegung der Menüsteuerung auf den Analogstick...
Für alle, die AA bei diesem Spiel - zu Recht! - vermissen: Auch hier einfach über den Treiber erzwingen! Läuft auf meinem Mittelklasse-PC (Intel Dualcore 2 @ 3,4 GHz, 4GB, GTX285) mit 16xQ AA flüssig bei 1920x1080 und sieht dann sehr viel besser und weniger "flimmernd" aus.
Das Spiel macht wirklich Spaß, aber die Gummiband - KI nervt. Auch wirkt es irgendwie noch etwas unfertig, insgesamt für Freunde von Arcade empfehlenswert.


----------



## UTSky (19. November 2010)

Wer war denn der arme Redakteur der da von der Gamestar so schön abgeschossen wurde? :p


----------



## Quaker (19. November 2010)

Warscheinlich der selbe der die "PC Games" am Ende verhaftet hat._B-p.gif
Daniel Matschijewsky heißt  der Mann.


----------



## thoner79 (19. November 2010)

UTSky schrieb:


> Wer war denn der arme Redakteur der da von der Gamestar so schön abgeschossen wurde? :p


Lol, das würde mich auch brennend interessieren.....


----------



## svd (19. November 2010)

So, ein paar Rennen später...

nun, nach einer gewissen Einarbeitungszeit komme ich mit der Steuerung allmählich zurecht.
Sie ist nicht so direkt wie ich es vlt. gerne hätte, aber du musst du bei 300km/h auf der Autobahn einfach
anders lenken als mit 30km/h in der Fußgängerzone.
(Erinnert mich an eine kleine Episode Sekundenschlaf. Vorher noch auf dem Bankett, plötzlich ganz links...)

Driften mit der Bremse geht auch recht gut. Der "Burnout-Drift" mit der Handbremse ist wirklich nur was für Notfälle.

Im Großen und Ganzen ist der Einzelspielermodus eine nette Draufgabe, wie bei "Bad Company 2" oder "Modern Warfare 2". 
Erst online, gegen menschliche Mitspieler, macht "Hot Pursuit" so richtig Laune. 
Natürlicher Dummheit hat künstliche Intelligenz einfach nichts entgegenzusetzen. 
Auch die Rennergebnisse werden so endlich nachvollziehbar.

Es wird allerdings empfohlen, den SP Modus ausgiebig zum Auswendig lernen der Strecken zu nützen.
Es ist schnell mal nebensächlich, wie gut du fährst. Es gibt Abkürzungen, die deine Zeit anscheinend um mehr als zehn Sekunden reduzieren und einen sichergeglaubten Sieg in einen weit abgeschlagenen zweiten Platz verwandeln...


----------



## Krampfkeks (20. November 2010)

Quaker schrieb:


> Warscheinlich der selbe der die "PC Games" am Ende verhaftet hat._B-p.gif
> Daniel Matschijewsky heißt  der Mann.


   Daniel hat sich selber verhaftet?


----------



## Asholibus (20. November 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit-Test - Brachiale Rennspiel-Action*

Also den Sound find ich jetzt nicht so überagend. Im Gegenteil, der Regen übertönt bspw. die eigenen Motorensounds. Soll das so sein? Ist das nur bei mir so?

Und die Grafik wäre echt geil geworden, ist sie aber nicht. Das fehelende AA nervt mich irgendwie.
Außerdem gibt es bei mir an bestimmten Stellen extreme Ruckler. Sind aber nur bestimmte Kurven bei denen das vorkommt. An meinem Rechner kanns aber sicher nicht liegen. (Crysis auf max. blabla interessiert euch eh nicht usw.)

Steuerung... naja... Schlimm halt... mehr fällt mir nicht ein.

Also ich finde, da muss noch viel nachgebessert werden. Bin ich der einzige der von diesem weiteren NFS entäuscht ist?


----------



## GR0BI75 (20. November 2010)

Fezzo schrieb:


> Artikel liest sich wie ne Werbung für NFS. "Herrlich detailreiche Modelle", " eine unglaublich brutale und beeindruckende Erfahrung", "schrecklich unterhaltsam"....was soll dieser euphorische Sprech in dem Artikel? Furchtbar!


Kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Liest sich, als wäre es sein erstes Rennspiel. Das Ding macht grade im MP zweifellos Spass, aber im Zeitalter von Split Second oder Burnout Paradise von beeindruckenden Erfahrungen zu fabulieren ist schon reichlich übertrieben...


----------



## rexer2007 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit-Test - Brachiale Rennspiel-Action*

find die wertung ok auch wen man nicht alles unterschreiben kann was hier so steht 
ich kenn das prob beim mp noch von damals underground und co die lags hab mir damals schon jeglichen spass am mp genommen läufts den nu flüssiger ohne das die anderen vor sich hin wackeln ?


----------



## xgravex (21. November 2010)

Das seh ich genauso.Lieblose,dämliche Konsolenumsetzung.


----------



## Birdy84 (21. November 2010)

SebastianStange schrieb:


> Die Tastaturbelegung unserer Testversion bot standardmäßig A und Z für Gas und Bremse an. Peinlich! Und generell raten wir dringend zum Gamepad. Doch selbst damit sind die Events auf der Übersichtskarte nur ungenau anwählbar. Wie kommen Sie an ein Icon rechts oben, wenn Sie nur vier Pfeiltasten nutzen können? Trotz angeschlossenem Xbox-360-Gamepad können Sie hierzu nicht den Analogstick nutzen, sondern sind auf das klapperige Digipad angewiesen.


Ein Gamepad lässt sich völlig frei konfigurieren, sogar für die Steuerung in den Menüs. Das war bei Shift nicht mal halb so gut umgesetzt! Anstatt A und Z zu bemängeln, wäre es besser gewesen die leichte Ungenauigkeit der Steuerung zu erwähnen, die im dichten Verkehr oft für Unfälle verantwortlich ist. Der Punkt, die Gummiband-KI, die viel zu breiten Strecken und das atmosphärische, aber spielerisch sinnlose Wetter sind für mich die Hauptkritikpunkte. Dennoch macht das Spiel Spaß. Für Hot Pursuit 2...nein 3...ähh 4(!?) wünsche ich die genannten Kritikpunkte nicht vorzufinden, eine Cockpit-Kamera und keinen Boost wie bei Burnout (lieber etwas realistischeres Handling).


----------



## Sansana (22. November 2010)

Das habe ich mir schon gedacht das es nicht der Knüller wird. Schade das sie nicht zuerst NfS Shift 2 gebracht haben. Der erste Teil hatte sogar mir gefallen. Naja, nun ist auch egal, GT5 kommt Mittwoch.


----------



## wasdwasd (28. November 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit-Test - Brachiale Rennspiel-Action*

mega mies, das spiel ist so gut aufgemacht, doch die FAHRPHYSIK IST SO KACKE TUT MIR LEID ICH BIN SO ENTTÄUSCHT, ES IST SO LAECHERLICH! das die voll******************* von ea nicht mal ein wenig auf die community hoeren, einfach nur armselig. gut das ich kein spiel von denen kaufe, hoechstens in der videothek ausliehe. brennender asphalt geil! ersten beide teile von underground gut, der zweite war eher nicht so gut ab okay und ab da an nur noch scheiß. die fahrphysik in neusten teil ist was fuer kinder die bissl zu langsam in der ruebe sind, bis die kiste eingelenkt hat ist meine omma aufgestanden... MAN EY


----------



## vagus (28. November 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit-Test - Brachiale Rennspiel-Action*

super schlecht der neue teil, nicht nur das die fahrdynamik mies ist vermisse ich vor allem das was need for speed für mich immer ausgemacht hat, nämlich das tuning von normalen bis luxus autos wenn ich normale autos fahren will kann ich mir auch ein anderes der unzähligen rennspiele holen wo dann aber weniegstens die fahrphysik besser ist. meiner meinung nach sollte man die burnout macher niemals wieder an ein need for speed spiel lassen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOffiKi (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit-Test - Brachiale Rennspiel-Action*

Unbestätigten Gerüchten zufolge erscheint mit der selben Physik-Engine bald auch eine Boots-Simulation, nachdem den Beta-Testern aufgefallen ist, dass die Feinabstimmung in NFS-HP bereits dafür ausgelegt ist.

Mal ernsthaft, Mädels. Dass Ihr Arcade feiert kann ja noch sein, ich mein, irgendwer mag bestimmt auch Rennen gewinnen, ohne etwas zu können und für Leute ohne Skills muss es ja auch Spiele geben, die man Spielen kann, ohne sich mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen.

Aber Arcade ist wie Flatout und nicht mit 270 gegen die Leitplanke rutschen und mit 275 weiter fahren. Und Arcade ist nicht, Gegner nie abhängen zu können, egal was man tut, egal was passiert. Die Electronic Ants haben es nicht mal geschafft, dem Konsolenport die Maus näher zu bringen.

Im übrigen gibt es dieses Tom, der sich mit Computerhardware auskennt. Wer eine unbezahlte Meinung zu NFS lesen möchte: auf Toms seite gehts nicht nur um Hardware.


----------



## domenikus123 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit-Test - Brachiale Rennspiel-Action*

Meiner Meinung nach ist das Spiel ein totaler Reinfall. Man freut sich auf ein schönes neues Need for Speed und man krigt ein einfaches Rennspiel vorgesetzt. Es gibt nicht die Möglichkeit auch nur in kleinster Weise sein Auto zu verbessern ( tunen ), weder die Möglichkeit das Außehen großartig zu ändern. Zudem verlangt das Spiel eine Dauerhafte Internetverbindung für die Software Autolog die den Spieler dann ermöglicht einen relativ langweiligen und Spartanischen Multiplayer zu spielen. Würde dringend vom Kauf abraten da die Läden zudem auch noch 50€ verlangen !!!


----------



## Joerg2 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit-Test - Brachiale Rennspiel-Action*

Hab mir die Limited Edi vorbestellt gehabt, um extra noch 2 Autos mehr von Amazon zu bekommen...Im nachhinein vielleicht ein Fehler: Nach jedem Rennen bin ich gezwungen mir unterirdisch langweilige Sequenzen anzuschauen, was ich doch gerade für ach so tolle Autos oder Ähnliches freigeschaltet habe.....UNERTRÄGLICH!!!!
Mich hat das Spiel so gar nicht überzeugt (allein schon deswegen, weil es mal abgesehen von den Sequenzen auch kein besonderes Rennspiel ist.). Könnte ich, würde ich es wahrscheinlich zurückgeben, denn 40 € war es auf alle Fälle nicht wert!


----------



## unisto (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit-Test - Brachiale Rennspiel-Action*

Schade, nachdem ich mich mit dem Support von EA Telefonisch gestritten hatte, habe ich mir eine neue GK gekauft, dass dieses Spiel Funktioniert. (ATI x1950 Pro) ist zwar unter Mindestanforderung aufgeführt, funktioniert aber nicht. Als ich das NFS HP endlich Zocken konnte, dauerte es 2 Tage und ich war auf Stufe 20 . Meine Kumpels haben das Game bereits wieder Deinstalliert, was ich voll verstehe. Bis Stufe 20 und dann ? Drive for Fun aber nicht für Punkte ??? Die Autos sind Langweilig und nicht so toll (realistisch) zum Fahren. Andere Drive Spiele wie z.b Dirt2 sind einiges realistischer und bringen viel mehr Fahrspass. Wieder einmal eine riesen entäuschung von EA. In zukunft werde ich EA Spiele erst nach einem Jahr Kaufen, da sie dann 1. Funktionieren, 2. Billiger werden oder (Siehe BF2) addons auf einmal Gratis in den Patch integriert werden. Bei mir wird das Spiel erst wieder gezockt wenn es mehr als die Kinderleichten 20 Stufen gibt.

PS: Mit dem 2. Patch gibt es drei Freecars, die sich aber wie alle anderen nicht gross unterscheiden. Ich finde es traurig, dass einige Autos 2-4x in anderer Lakierung u.s.w vorkommen. Ferrari u.s.w fehlen ganz.

Die Vermarktung des Spieles ist dank div. Tests ja Super ausgefallen, für mich PC Gamer aber nur eins, deprimierend...

Schade, da ich eigentlich Games suche, die für mein G27 Lenkrad Kompatibel sind, aber auch Spass machen. Bei NFS 
HP bleibt der Spass nach kurzer Zeit aus, und das Lenkrad bringt kein Vorteil. Dann doch lieber Dirt 2 etc. !!!


----------



## MinimalVertikal (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit-Test - Brachiale Rennspiel-Action*

Mir geht es ähnlich wie meinen Vorschreibern oder Rednern.
Ich habe das Game auch auf das Release Datum bei meinem Händler vorbestellt. Doch schon nach 1 Std. war klar, das Game gehört in die Kategorie: schnell anspielen dann weg damit! Dieses elende Driften geht mir gehörig auf den Sack. Das Nächste was ich bemängle ist, dass es nur eine Schwierigkeitsstufe gibt.  Dazu kommt, man kann 5 Unfälle machen und man wird, man kann es kaum glauben, immer noch 1ter. Dafür sind dann die Gegner in gewissen Missionen gar nicht schlagbar. Wenn man allerdings das Game online spielt fährt man alle an die Wand. Da fragt man sich doch wo die gute alte KI geblieben ist. Was mich auch sehr stört ist, dass man an den Autos gar nichts machen kann. Es gibt keine Updates für die Wagen, nicht mal optische.  Dazu kommt, dass die Wagen alle sehr ähnlich zum fahren sind. Es gibt keine relevanten Unterschiede ausser der Geschwindigkeit.Das Game ist einfach zu wenig Simulation dafür zu viel Arcade. Schade, habe da schon ein bisschen mehr erwartet.
Doch man darf wieder HOFFEN      das Shift 2 kommt bald heraus. Allerdings kaufe ich mir das Game nicht wieder vorher. Zuerst will ich sehen was bei den Tests raus kommt. Sonst muss ich halt weiterhin NFS Shift gamen.


----------



## lms1980 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit-Test - Brachiale Rennspiel-Action*



unisto schrieb:


> Schade, nachdem ich mich mit dem Support von EA Telefonisch gestritten hatte, habe ich mir eine neue GK gekauft, dass dieses Spiel Funktioniert. (ATI x1950 Pro) ist zwar unter Mindestanforderung aufgeführt, funktioniert aber nicht. Als ich das NFS HP endlich Zocken konnte, dauerte es 2 Tage und ich war auf Stufe 20 . Meine Kumpels haben das Game bereits wieder Deinstalliert, was ich voll verstehe. Bis Stufe 20 und dann ? Drive for Fun aber nicht für Punkte ??? Die Autos sind Langweilig und nicht so toll (realistisch) zum Fahren. Andere Drive Spiele wie z.b Dirt2 sind einiges realistischer und bringen viel mehr Fahrspass. Wieder einmal eine riesen entäuschung von EA. In zukunft werde ich EA Spiele erst nach einem Jahr Kaufen, da sie dann 1. Funktionieren, 2. Billiger werden oder (Siehe BF2) addons auf einmal Gratis in den Patch integriert werden. Bei mir wird das Spiel erst wieder gezockt wenn es mehr als die Kinderleichten 20 Stufen gibt.
> 
> PS: Mit dem 2. Patch gibt es drei Freecars, die sich aber wie alle anderen nicht gross unterscheiden. Ich finde es traurig, dass einige Autos 2-4x in anderer Lakierung u.s.w vorkommen. Ferrari u.s.w fehlen ganz.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bieristgeil (9. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit-Test - Brachiale Rennspiel-Action*



Joerg2 schrieb:


> Hab mir die Limited Edi vorbestellt gehabt, um extra noch 2 Autos mehr von Amazon zu bekommen...Im nachhinein vielleicht ein Fehler: Nach jedem Rennen bin ich gezwungen mir unterirdisch langweilige Sequenzen anzuschauen, was ich doch gerade für ach so tolle Autos oder Ähnliches freigeschaltet habe.....UNERTRÄGLICH!!!!
> Mich hat das Spiel so gar nicht überzeugt (allein schon deswegen, weil es mal abgesehen von den Sequenzen auch kein besonderes Rennspiel ist.). Könnte ich, würde ich es wahrscheinlich zurückgeben, denn 40 € war es auf alle Fälle nicht wert!



Nach jedem Rennen bin ich gezwungen mir unterirdisch langweilige
Sequenzen anzuschauen, was ich doch gerade für ach so tolle Autos oder
Ähnliches freigeschaltet habe.....UNERTRÄGLICH!!!!  
Das nervt mich soo extrem ... plus das mein gamepad nur auf Feldwegen vibriert oO Pc version


----------



## knarfe1000 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit-Test - Brachiale Rennspiel-Action*

2 Stunden gespielt und deinstalliert. Eine Frechheit mit dem Namen NFS zu werben und dann noch zu behaupten, man orientiere sich an den alten Klassikern. Ja, man konzentriert sich auf schnelle Rennen in einer frei befahrbaren Welt. 

Aber welchen Sinn hat ein Rennspiel, bei dem es keine Rolle spielt, ob ich wie ein junger Gott oder wie ein absoluter Anfänger fahre? Ein dezenter Gummibandeffekt macht bei Arcaderacern ja durchaus Sinn. Aber sowas wie hier hat es noch nicht gegeben. Es hängt schlicht vom Zufall abm ob man ein Rennen gewinnt oder eben doch nur 2. wird. Wenn man nicht 1000 Meter vor dem Ziel in Schlagweite ist, kann man gleich abbrechen. Vorher in Führung zu gehen bringt nichts, da man von den cheatenden KI-Fahrern immer überholt wird.

Da ist es fast nebensächlich, dass die technische Umsetzung mau ist (Menü = Konsolenmist; gelbe Autos im Rückspiegel; schlechte Lenkradunterstützung usw.).


----------



## naigle (17. August 2011)

Als alter NFS-Fan (vom ersten Teil an) war dieses NFS wirklich der erste Teil, den ich nicht sofort Spielen musste. Nachdem ich gelsen habe, daß Autos nicht mehr zu tunen sind (optisch wie auch technisch) habe ich sofort von abgelassen und ein Jahr gewarten, um es günstiger zu schiessen.
Nun habe ich es mal angespielt und muss wirklich sagen: "DAS SCHLECHTESTE NFS ALLER ZEITEN!". Mein Gott, wie kann man so einen guten Namen so in den DRECK ziehen! Mal von der komplett unrealistichen, schwammigen Steuerung der Boliden, fehlenden Story, lieblos gestalteten Boni-Screens und dem extrem nervigen Gummibandeffekt mal abgesehen ... 
Wie kann es denn sein, daß ich Autos später im Spiel freischalte, die schlechter sind, als welche die ich von Anfang an zur Verfügung habe. Und ein poliger Ford Mustang ist die ultimative Cop-Waffe und schlägt jeden Porsche und Lamborghini in Top-Geschwindigkeit und Beschleunigung? Also bitte!
Da haben die Entwickler auch noch jeglichen Spaß am Freischalten der Boliden genommen, da ich das ganze Spiel mit einem Auto gespielt habe, daß ich nach fünf Minuten bekommen habe.
Ne, ne ... seitdem EA so ein riesen Konzern ist, merkt man deutlich, daß der Profit und nicht die Qulität der Produkte im Vordergrund steht. 
Ich denke, es war erstmal wieder das letzte Spiel, daß ich von diese Publisher angefasst habe!


----------



## Galford (29. Juni 2015)

naigle schrieb:


> ....



Was für ein Schwachsinns-Kommentar von dir.


----------



## Enisra (29. Juni 2015)

Galford schrieb:


> Was für ein Schwachsinns-Kommentar von dir.



sagte der Thread-Nekromant der für diesen Satz einen fast VIER Jahre alten Kommentar kommentiert


----------

